# Upright Frigidaire Freezer



## brasilmom (May 24, 2016)

Hello,

I know that this is for refrigerator posts, and if not appropriate, please let me know if there is a better place to put this post.

My frigidaire upright freezer decided that it has had enough. However, it is all too strange. As of friday it was working and this morning we found everything in it was thawed. The light at the door was on as if it was working. Clearly there is power feeding it, but just not freezing.

Is anyone here able to offer me some advice short of purchasing a new one? I am looking for a new one as I need it, but if I can repair this unit I will be glad to do so.

Thanks. Be well

Miriam


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 24, 2016)

Could be a lot of things. Do you hear the compressor running or a hum or any noise?


----------



## brasilmom (May 24, 2016)

as of friday ot appeared to be working properly, with sound and all. This morning there was water on the floor and everything defrosted. There was no noise and we unplugged it to clean up and after plugging back in, the high temp and door open lights are blinking and making a faint bipping sound. Is the unit shot?


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 24, 2016)

Make and model number?


----------



## brasilmom (May 24, 2016)

Frigidaire upright Mod. LFFU14F5HWC


----------



## brasilmom (May 24, 2016)

Also, any recommendations on replacement? I like upright, but I am not sure I like Frigidaire. This unit is maybe 6 years old and is located in my basement in my cold room. The room does not freeze, but stays very cold all year long.


----------



## brasilmom (May 24, 2016)

We removed the panel and it was totally frost free, of course. I just went to check if it was still beeping, and it not, but interesting enough it is now working. There are some frost on the back and it feels cold inside. What is this all about?


----------



## nealtw (May 24, 2016)

Does it have auto defrost?


----------



## brasilmom (May 24, 2016)

it does and the coils or whatever it is called are now getting some frost on them. The fan stops as the door opens and the motor is warm if not hot


----------



## nealtw (May 24, 2016)

I don't know enough to help other than to check the door is closing properly, the drain is clear and the auto defrost is often the guy that isn't working properly


----------



## brasilmom (May 24, 2016)

Thank you. We will remedy this to the end of the day and pick up a new freezer, as I certainly do not wish to have this freezer going crazy on me again.

However, I may work on it, just for the fun of it, and keep it as a back up.


----------



## nealtw (May 24, 2016)

It could be something simple like what ever is supposed to turn it on after it defrosted.


----------



## nealtw (May 24, 2016)

brasilmom said:


> Thank you. We will remedy this to the end of the day and pick up a new freezer, as I certainly do not wish to have this freezer going crazy on me again.
> 
> However, I may work on it, just for the fun of it, and keep it as a back up.



http://www.appliance411.ca/faq/howdefrostworks.shtml


----------



## brasilmom (May 24, 2016)

Thank you for the education. I hate that appliances are made so apparently poor these days.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 24, 2016)

http://www.repairclinic.com/RepairH...-/Frigidaire-Freezer-not-freezing-LFFU14F5HWC

And you might try here.


----------

